# FOTD with Olive eye palette & Classy Pink!



## PrettyKitty (Oct 24, 2005)

Face:
- Studio Fix C25
- Undercover (Laura Mercier)
- Pearlizer Pearlette

Eyes:
- Paint Base Light
- Gingersoft e/s
- Gorgeous Gold e/s
- Tease 'N Teal e/s
- Cinders e/s
- Mixing Medium
- Hypnôse mascara (Lancôme)

Lips:
- Classy Pink l/s


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 24, 2005)

This Olive palette looks gorgeous.  I definately have to get this.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Love it!*

Looks wonderful! How did you encorporate the mixing medium? (Just dipped the brush in it and applied to the e/s?)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Looks wonderful! How did you encorporate the mixing medium? (Just dipped the brush in it and applied to the e/s?)_

 
I dip my brush in the Mixing Medium, (you only need a drop), then I rub the brush on the e/s.


----------



## snexce (Oct 24, 2005)

Gorgeous look.  I can't believe how beautiful these colors mesh together and I even passed it up at the MAC counter on Saturday :-X


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 24, 2005)

I love the eyes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you made of porcelain?  Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2005)

Gorgeous!  I need the Olive Palette now...  I wasn't planning on getting it...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 24, 2005)

I LOVE it! You look great in ANYTHING!


----------



## user3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh there's my pretty kitty!!!! 
You look great!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Are you made of porcelain?  Your skin is beautiful!_

 
i have to second this!!! u look gorgeous and ur skin is so flawless... always such a perfect glow. how are u feeling btw?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 24, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## lover* (Oct 24, 2005)

You are sooo pretty.  Great look.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Are you made of porcelain?  Your skin is beautiful!_

 
Yes...

*giggles*


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 24, 2005)

So pretty, I love the cheeks and eyes.


----------



## Defiantsnow (Oct 24, 2005)

It looks terrific.


----------



## KJam (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow - this look knocks me over. Very sexy - beautiful blending, and so glowy!


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 24, 2005)

Absolutely stunning! You have gorgeous skin and the makeup is flawless, love it!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 24, 2005)

My fave look I've seen on you so far!!


----------



## jennie2516 (Oct 24, 2005)

wow this is such a great color combo i would have never thought to put together! and ur skin is gorgeous btw- what skincare line do you use?


----------



## Brianne (Oct 24, 2005)

That looks goregous!
I can't wait to get my Olive palette tomorrow.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow. I LOVE your FOTD's!!! They are so perfect. Love this look on you


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 24, 2005)

that is gorgeous on you


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

You look perfect as always! Hope you're feeling better


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 24, 2005)

Look at those eyes! Looks at those lips! Look at those cheeks! Once again, this is beautiful! Major props!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 24, 2005)

This color combo is sooo pretty.  I love it!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 24, 2005)

yayyyyyy!! finally another look from you! you're my inspiration, you know that right?? gah we haven't talked in so long as well! i really need to get on MSN messenger more often


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 24, 2005)

Very Pretty!!  i love this palette!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And yes your skin is always perfect!!


----------



## rachie (Oct 24, 2005)

i want this palette even more now! god damn living in australia... i still have to wait


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 24, 2005)

dang girl! that looks smokin hot! your skin looks flawless!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2005)

This is my favorite look on you ever! LOVE IT!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 24, 2005)

Your skin is amaing (as everyone has already stated)!! We've missed you! You look beautiful!


----------



## exodus (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm SO all over that palette! Between you and Ash, you've almost convinced me to buy backups... almost... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you feeling better, PrettyKitty? Have you gone to the doctor yet? I don't mean to be a sticky beak, but you know we were all worried about you.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, the Olive palette was made for you! :O


----------



## rcastel10 (Oct 25, 2005)

This made me get up off my butt and go to the MAC store to get the palette!  You look beautiful as always.  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning! These colors look great on you!


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 25, 2005)

this looks great - you should wear color more often!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 25, 2005)

Your look is - as always - so gorgeous!! Love it, and I wish I could work so well on my make-up!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 25, 2005)

So PERFECT!  =-)


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

This is beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I beg you to do a tutorial on this.  Or drop me an e-mail with some instructions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I so want to do that eye look.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks AMAZING and yep after seeing you and Sugarash wearing it i'm defiently getting that pallette. Btw, in the tutorial request thread i said i posted that i'd love to see a tutorial of this look but i know you're busy. I'm just so glad you're posting FOTDs again, all your past ones were beautifull and i loved seeing them.


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 25, 2005)

ohh man, i'm so excited to get my olive eye palette in the mail now!
you are sooo gorgeous


----------



## jeanna (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, i don't log on to specktra for ONE day and i miss your FOTD!
haha.. looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




boo, i didn't want anything from this collection and now that's gone down the toilet... anyway, glad to see you back!


----------



## Joke (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!
So pretty!
I now need that classy pink l/s!

I also have a question: how do you like the other lip products?
Fresh Moroccan? Prrr?


----------



## MAC Melly (Oct 25, 2005)

Love the teal shadow!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

And you said you can't pull off the bright colours..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   This is my favorite look of yours ever!!!  You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2005)

Very Pretty!  Now I am wanting that palette!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 25, 2005)

I love this one!!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 25, 2005)

Very pretty. The Cinders and Teal is gorgeous together and looks so pretty with your eyecolour!


----------



## goldbit (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Job, Congratulations. The blending is beautiful  and the colors are great.


----------



## Lipstick21 (Oct 26, 2005)

awesome!  it's great to see you in COLOR, although everything always looks great on you.  Really nice application....looks great.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 26, 2005)

YEAH!!!  Pretty Kitty FOTD's are back!!!  So glad your posting them again, they are part of the reason why I come to this forum!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 26, 2005)

are you serious? thats perfect!


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank U 4 doing this FOTD! I saw this the other day and I just got back from my MAC counter w/ the Olive Pallete, I'm so glad I saw this thread so I knew 2 get this pallete!!


----------



## Luthien (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful!  I swear, your looks are an inspiration and they make me want to go out and buy stuff I hadn't picked up before.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your pics have inspired me to get the Diana Eyes 2 quad and the Inventive Eyes quad, both of which I love!  Now it looks like I'm going to have to check out the Olive Palette as well...


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 26, 2005)

oh my, that olvie pallete definitely has my name on it then!! i love your blending so much! you did such a fantastic job! i miss your FOTD's!! please post more


----------



## Lollie (Oct 26, 2005)

That is AMAZING! I'm happy to see your marvelous work again!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipstick21* 
_awesome!  it's great to see you in COLOR, although everything always looks great on you.  Really nice application....looks great._

 
I can't wear bright colors when I work, so in others words, I can only wear it 2 times a week, but I try to never wear makeup when I don't work. That's why I almost never wear brights colors.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_And you said you can't pull off the bright colours..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   This is my favorite look of yours ever!!!  You look absolutely gorgeous._

 
I said that? Well, I can wear bright shades, but I prefer neutrals.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_ Are you feeling better, PrettyKitty? Have you gone to the doctor yet? I don't mean to be a sticky beak, but you know we were all worried about you._

 
No I still feel bad, but I'll see the doctor next week.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Gorgeous!
So pretty!
I now need that classy pink l/s!

I also have a question: how do you like the other lip products?
Fresh Moroccan? Prrr?_

 
I already have Prrr, it's peachy frosty pink. I really like this shade. But it's a touch too 'porn star' for an everyday look!

Fresh Moroccan is gorgeous! But I'm too shy to wear red...


----------



## Tera (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I already have Prrr, it's peachy frosty pink. I really like this shade. But it's a touch too 'porn star' for an everyday look!

Fresh Moroccan is gorgeous! But I'm too shy to wear red..._

 
Try Fresh Moroccan for a night look w/ neutral eyes!


----------



## makeuplover (Oct 28, 2005)

Simply gorgeous..ur fotd makes me want to buy the olive palette..love it!


----------



## Cleopatra (Oct 28, 2005)

OMG PrettyKitty.  You are *SO STUNNING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this look on you.

I MUST get this palette however I don't think I will do it as much justice as you have.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 30, 2005)

i got the olive palette after seeing this..now if only i could apply it like you lol


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 30, 2005)

Classy Pink looks quite pigmented on you while everyone else has been telling me that it's almost an invisible lipstick with shimmer as it's so sheer?


----------



## maryland (Oct 30, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwwwww i have no words right now, awesomeeeeee


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Pretty kitty, what pink lipstick,gloss is that on your lips? its too cute!*

Hi , 
   You look gorgeous! what lipcolor or gloss do you have on your lips its such a cute pink.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almondeyez81* 
_Hi , 
   You look gorgeous! what lipcolor or gloss do you have on your lips its such a cute pink._

 
It's Classy Pink!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Classy Pink looks quite pigmented on you while everyone else has been telling me that it's almost an invisible lipstick with shimmer as it's so sheer?_

 
No it's not invisible! It's a baby pink with a touch of coral. Also you can see tiny sparkles, they are silver, green, ect. My lips are naturally a medium pink with purple undertones. This shade is sheer, true, but it's enough pigmented for me.


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Dec 9, 2005)

you should definitely do a tutorial for this! love it!


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to see this again... I have to have that palette now


----------

